# YouTube Red is Google's ad-free subscription video service (Engadget)



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Source: http://www.engadget.com/2015/10/21/youtube-red-google-ad-free-video-subscription/



> Google is finally taking the wraps off of its long-rumored subscription video service at an event in Los Angeles today. YouTube Red is a $9.99 monthly subscription that'll include everything on YouTube without ads, as well as variety of other content. But most importantly, YouTube Red gives you ad-free playback and the ability to *save anything you want to a device for offline viewing*. YouTube Red will also encompass what was formerly called YouTube Music Key -- it's now known as YouTube Music, will have it's own dedicated app, and includes a full subscription to Google Play Music.


See entire article at source link.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

How does one sign up for this?


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## bluepanda47 (Oct 18, 2015)

For me, it would be a waste of money, but I can definitely see how this will help people out.

When using a browser, I simply use AdBlock Plus to block the YouTube ads, but the mobile ones are extremely annoying. I like that you can save videos for offline viewing, as well as keep a video/music running in the background. I'm glad that they also included a subscription to Google Play Music - that will really help people "switch" over from Spotify or Apple Music. 

I think I may have just talked myself into this...lol  I'd love to see what else they add down the road, though. There is a lot that they can incorporate into this membership in the coming months/years.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

SeaBeagle said:


> How does one sign up for this?


Not available until 10/28/2015. I'd try going to youtube.com on the 28th to sign-up.

Just don't sign-up via your iPad YouTube app.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

I will do that.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

From what I read last night it includes their streaming music service (spotify-like) which I already have and should convert to this, so it's a no brainer for $10/mo. I got in for $8/mo when they launched it so it will be interesting to see if they honor that going forward.


----------



## APB101 (Sep 1, 2010)

R.I.P. YouTube!


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

trdrjeff said:


> From what I read last night it includes their streaming music service (spotify-like) which I already have and should convert to this, so it's a no brainer for $10/mo. I got in for $8/mo when they launched it so it will be interesting to see if they honor that going forward.


I'm in the same situation and I look forward toi seeing how they handle it. For those who haven't tried Google Music, it's fantastic IMO.



APB101 said:


> R.I.P. YouTube!


Not sure where you're pulling that from. I use Youtube more than I do any traditional TV service. The idea of paying a small monthly fee, which I do already with Google Music and removes any ads when I view YT, doesn't seem a problem to me.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

bidger said:


> I'm in the same situation and I look forward toi seeing how they handle it. For those who haven't tried Google Music, it's fantastic IMO.
> 
> Not sure where you're pulling that from. I use Youtube more than I do any traditional TV service. The idea of paying a small monthly fee, which I do already with Google Music and removes any ads when I view YT, doesn't seem a problem to me.


Same here.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

This is how it starts...

Give service away to attract viewers... Once you have viewers, sell advertisements to make money... to keep viewers, start offering "ad free" service for a cost... and now you have yet another pay-service that has exclusive content.

I keep saying this is how streaming is going to evolve... free stuff will not remain free, and prices will not stay low... so be careful when you wish for all the cable and satellite services to go under.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

You might be right, but only time will tell. If nothing else, we have the ad-free option which we did not have before, and that is a big plus. And that is irreversible in that going back to watching video with ads becomes an intolerable experience.

BTW, I am a fan if IP radio (mostly classical and jazz), and there are an awful lot of stations that are free and adless. And that does not seem to change.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

Opened the app yesterday and there at the top it said YouTube Red, at $8/mo I'll be a customer for life


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

If one cancels the service do you think the downloaded videos will not be viewable?


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## ladannen (Oct 27, 2007)

SeaBeagle said:


> If one cancels the service do you think the downloaded videos will not be viewable?


Apparently downloaded videos are on your device for only 30 days, so they will auto delete from your device regardless of if you are paying for service or not.

Cnet has a great article about YouTube Red:

http://www.cnet.com/how-to/youtube-red-details/


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

ladannen said:


> Apparently downloaded videos are on your device for only 30 days, so they will auto delete from your device regardless of if you are paying for service or not.
> 
> Cnet has a great article about YouTube Red:
> 
> http://www.cnet.com/how-to/youtube-red-details/


Did not know that. That is useful.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Since finding out one can only keep downloaded videos for 30 days I decided to cancel my short lived membership to this service. 



Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

That little caveat caused you to cancel? I don't want to post the particulars because the mods probably wouldn't be pleased, but if you do a web search for capturing Youtube videos you'd find out it's not that hard. So storing videos means nothing to me. The subscription for All Access Google Play Music was enough for me, the YouTube stuff is a side benefit.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Not me. Too many free radio stations to listen to.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

SeaBeagle said:


> Not me. Too many free radio stations to listen to.


And commercial free!


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Wilf said:


> And commercial free!


Some and some aren't. Makes for more station options.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

Some of the ones that have commercials are unlistenable because the commercials are _very_ much louder than the program material. I have a passion for the classical, and there are probably hundreds that are commercials free - it's like a gift from God.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Wilf said:


> Some of the ones that have commercials are unlistenable because the commercials are _very_ much louder than the program material. I have a passion for the classical, and there are probably hundreds that are commercials free - it's like a gift from God.


Heard should level differences on only a few stations.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

SeaBeagle said:


> Since finding out one can only keep downloaded videos for 30 days I decided to cancel my short lived membership to this service.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.





SeaBeagle said:


> Not me. Too many free radio stations to listen to.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


Then what service did you cancel?


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

bidger said:


> Then what service did you cancel?


You Tube Red

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------

